# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  handiii, prosthetic myoelectric hand, Exiii Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Exiii Inc.

----------


## Airicist

handiii ~accessible myoelectric hand prosthesis~ 

Published on May 3, 2014




> "handiii" is a myoelectric hand prosthesis which will be dramatically accessible for people in need. Though conventional hands cost more than 10,000 USD, the material costs of handiii are kept within 300 USD by using 3D-printer/smartphone and minimizing the number of motors. Moreover, handiii will extend options for the users. With the aid of 3D-printer, users will be able to choose from various designs based on user's preference or occasion just like shoes and watches nowadays.

----------


## Airicist

Inctroduction of exiii's prosthetic hand (ENGLISH) 

Published on Jan 30, 2015




> The movie introduces the concept and technologies of exiii's prosthetic hand called "handiii". This video will be shown at the 18th Japan Media Arts Festival Exhibition through the 4th to the 15th of February 2015.

----------


## Airicist

exiii presents their 3D Printed Prosthetic hand, called handiii, at SXSW 2015

Published on Mar 21, 2015




> Genta Kondo, CEO of exiii, giving a presentation while Akira Morikawa, Evangelist, demos the hand

----------


## Airicist

Article "Creating affordable robotic limbs with smartphone technology"

by Jack Wallen 
April 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

HACKberry user test 

Published on Apr 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Sensor system of HACKberry

Published on Jun 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

exiii Prosthetic Carbon fiber hand “Handiii” by 3D printer

Published on Jul 12, 2015




> The Japanise company exiii bring their prosthetic hand to Maker Faire Shenzhen 2015. Uses light 3D printed materials of Carbon fiber. The exiii handii can controlled by muscle, with 1 motor in each finger and EMG sensor inside, smartphone can control the handii based on the pattern of the signal which received wirelessly.

----------


## Airicist

HACKberry setup

Published on Feb 11, 2016

----------

